# Who/what is your worst enemy?



## baby blue me (May 9, 2014)

Additional question - how do you plan to overcome it?

I am my worst enemy.

I...
-think of trying things
-think twice and evaluate all possible scenarios
-think about this once more
-during all this thinking and evaluation, time has elapsed, the markets and circumstances have changed, and it's too late. My well devised plan is no longer timely
-my phasing is too slow and fearful of risks
-I watch others try, fail, and succeed (not in order) while I weep over the possibilities. I saved myself from unnecessary failure, that's true. I just think I need to think faster. 

Perhaps, I need to learn to consult others, delegate, and leverage to get to something.

I wasted 4 years now. It's time!!!


----------



## Fern (Sep 2, 2012)

My mother.

But at the same time, she's a big fan of mine...


It's a complicated dynamic.


----------



## baby blue me (May 9, 2014)

Fern said:


> My mother.
> 
> But at the same time, she's a big fan of mine...
> 
> ...


Sometimes our best asset is our utmost kryptonite. Is it the same for you (indirectly or in a similar context)?


----------



## dracula (Apr 5, 2015)

I refuse to have a worst enemy (although I always have one or two minor ones at the same time), I'm not bothered to waste my energy on super actively hating someone, there are better things to do. Sensible disliking is fine, helps me get rid of negative emotions in general. But but, whenever I'm not in terms with someone I don't really fight or participate in any other enemy-like behavior, I usually complain about them a bit, then proceed to ignore them and go on with my life.


----------



## Powershower (Feb 19, 2015)

Worst enemy. It is myself. Name my top 3 failures in life, top 3 fears fears, and top 3 negative experiences. These are all a creation of my mind. I have decided that these things are wrong. I am a victim. I have taken it upon myself to never be a victim and to own up to my life. Live it the best I can. Be a creator with hope for the future and to do my best to learn from the past and progress past where I am now.


----------



## WarMoose (May 18, 2015)

People that repeat awnswers as if they are questions eg. Explains because feathers are soft. Asks so its because feathers are soft ? 


Chik....Chik


Me loading my shotgun


----------



## desinys (Nov 13, 2014)

My subconsciousness. I either have really really weird dreams (last night I had a dream where I pretended to be a nun because I was hiding from some people and I lived next to a railway station and farmed cabbages that were all white) or just nightmares. The most annoying thing is that they aren't actually even nightmares: I'm in some sort of game I need to win etc (like Saw) or a fox that tries to escape a hunter and I try so hard every time but I always end up dead. Every single time. It makes me so angry and disappointed and I try to continue the dream to "win" it but I never succeed. And the worst part is that I kind of like the dreams, all except the part where I keep loosing. I mean like it would be fine to win only 1/10 dreams but never?? 

I guess my dreams are the only thing I cannot win even though I try my very best for a very long time.

And in a way, my dreams are part of me so I'm annoyed by not being able to control them. I hate not being able to control myself.


----------



## SaberHawk (Apr 17, 2015)

Myself by a long shot. I have all the pieces of a tesla coil all working and ready to be assembled, but i haven't put them together. For six months.


----------



## baby blue me (May 9, 2014)

draculaoverlord said:


> I refuse to have a worst enemy (although I always have one or two minor ones at the same time), I'm not bothered to waste my energy on super actively hating someone, there are better things to do. Sensible disliking is fine, helps me get rid of negative emotions in general. But but, whenever I'm not in terms with someone I don't really fight or participate in any other enemy-like behavior, I usually complain about them a bit, then proceed to ignore them and go on with my life.


I do not consciously evaluate or determine my worst enemy, I can imagine how limiting thinking about this can be. Recently though, disappointments were piling up and I cannot help but notice how my strength is also my weakness.

After getting over my disappointment, I am able to see that perfection is not what I should be aiming for, but the contentment of what I have created for myself. This doesn't mean that I have to stop improving. I just need to look at contentment more than perfection.


----------



## baby blue me (May 9, 2014)

Powershower said:


> Worst enemy. It is myself. Name my top 3 failures in life, top 3 fears fears, and top 3 negative experiences. These are all a creation of my mind. I have decided that these things are wrong. I am a victim. I have taken it upon myself to never be a victim and to own up to my life. Live it the best I can. Be a creator with hope for the future and to do my best to learn from the past and progress past where I am now.


These are the very reason why I think we are empowered to create our life the way we want to. We can do all sorts of things and one of the most important, I think, is to be able to improve your mindset. It's like manipulating yourself for a good cause. With this in mind, what can we not achieve?


----------



## baby blue me (May 9, 2014)

WarMoose said:


> People that repeat awnswers as if they are questions eg. Explains because feathers are soft. Asks so its because feathers are soft ?
> 
> 
> Chik....Chik
> ...


*covers the mouth of his enormous shotgun with my metallic-indestructibly hands *

Some people need time to think. They generate time by repeating questions. 

*uncovers shotgun and lets it pop*










Thank you for the flowers my dear.


----------



## baby blue me (May 9, 2014)

desinys said:


> My subconsciousness. I either have really really weird dreams (last night I had a dream where I pretended to be a nun because I was hiding from some people and I lived next to a railway station and farmed cabbages that were all white) or just nightmares. The most annoying thing is that they aren't actually even nightmares: I'm in some sort of game I need to win etc (like Saw) or a fox that tries to escape a hunter and I try so hard every time but I always end up dead. Every single time. It makes me so angry and disappointed and I try to continue the dream to "win" it but I never succeed. And the worst part is that I kind of like the dreams, all except the part where I keep loosing. I mean like it would be fine to win only 1/10 dreams but never??
> 
> I guess my dreams are the only thing I cannot win even though I try my very best for a very long time.
> 
> And in a way, my dreams are part of me so I'm annoyed by not being able to control them. I hate not being able to control myself.


Dreams are very mysterious. 

Have you tried researching about dreams? Do you think they really have meanings?


----------



## baby blue me (May 9, 2014)

SaberHawk said:


> Myself by a long shot. I have all the pieces of a tesla coil all working and ready to be assembled, but i haven't put them together. For six months.



















How do you feel/how do you find yourself after the procrastination (or the process of taking time with the hopes of being wiser then getting things done even better) period?


----------



## baby blue me (May 9, 2014)

@Thymic and @Ik3, does your liking of my post mean you like my question or you relate to every point I said? If others, pls specify.


----------



## Ik3 (Mar 22, 2015)

baby blue me said:


> @Thymic and @Ik3, does your liking of my post mean you like my question or you relate to every point I said? If others, pls specify.


I relate to some things you mentioned, but I liked your post because I felt it was honest, humble, and shows that you are not only interested in taking advice, but improving yourself as well. 

Well done.


----------



## Blindspots (Jan 27, 2014)

baby blue me said:


> @Thymic and @Ik3, does your liking of my post mean you like my question or you relate to every point I said? If others, pls specify.


(I meant to reply a bit later today after looking something else up, but I might as well now ^^)

I'm my own worst enemy as well. I can also relate to the delaying of plans and not willing to take action right away for various reasons. 

What I'm annoyed most about my circumstance is that i can't tie up related personal issues right away. These touchy-feedly things are supposed to take time, especially the ones involving my family, but I'm impatient for results.


----------



## EndsOfTheEarth (Mar 14, 2015)

Ni + idealism. It's just a headfuck of wrong impressions and false perceptions. I constantly wonder if I' even slightly connected to this reality with the stuff I make up and believe in my head. Wish I could get a grip sometimes.


----------



## Clyme (Jul 17, 2014)

baby blue me said:


> Additional question - how do you plan to overcome it?
> 
> I am my worst enemy.
> 
> ...


Ignorance is my worst enemy, and I plan to defeat it by driving a blade of will and knowledge through its gut.

That sounds a little dramatic, but really, I don't think there's anything worse in my life than a lack of information.


----------



## IDontThinkSo (Aug 24, 2011)

The lifespan of my old cells. They live too long and reproduce too much. Those selfish little bastards are destroying their ecosystem. I need more stem cells.


----------



## Logicielle (Jun 8, 2015)

It's my lack of motivation. And also conformity.


----------

